# Weekly Photo Challenge #43 for Week of May 8, 2016



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 8, 2016)

Guess Dennis is out goofin off today so I'll just jump in again  By the way HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY to the ladies 


This week's theme is FLOWER/ BLOSSOM and the interpretation is up to you. 
The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!


----------



## wvdawg (May 8, 2016)

Thanks Mike!  Just back from turkey camp.  Good theme and Happy Mother's Day all!  
Dennis


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 10, 2016)

The last birthday present my mama gave me before she went to Heaven bloomed for me on Mother's Day. The gift that keeps giving.


----------



## wvdawg (May 10, 2016)

Beautiful capture of that beautiful flower.  Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## wvdawg (May 10, 2016)

*Here's my little red flower!*

Blooming by the deck.


----------



## natureman (May 11, 2016)

flower-for-web by Natureman29, on Flickr


----------



## wvdawg (May 11, 2016)

Love that soft blue color - very nice!


----------



## karen936 (May 13, 2016)

Napping under the flowers


----------



## wvdawg (May 13, 2016)

Nice!  I could spend some real quality time in that flower bed!


----------



## karen936 (May 13, 2016)

There all pretty nice pics


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 14, 2016)

Just got to say you folks have shown some nice shots but I got to say mine might be a bit late   I got a peonie that hasn't quite opened up and we have had some strong winds that make taken a good shot real hard with it moving around but i hope in a day or so I can get the shot I want


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 14, 2016)

Wind died down somewhat so decided to go ahead and even though they hadn't open up as much as I'd of liked I gave it a try


----------



## wvdawg (May 15, 2016)

Coming along nicely Mike - pretty shot!


----------

